# Does this work as a 2 zone trip?



## amtraknovi (Nov 16, 2011)

just got back from KCY-LAX, LAX-SEA and had a great time, using AGR was critical to being able to afford the trip! (bedroom both ways)

Looking at doing this trip soon

KCY-CHI on SWC Bedroom

CHI-PDX on EB Bedroom

PDX-EMY on CS BedRoom

EMY-CHI on CZ Bedroom

CHI-KCY on SWC Bedroom

Would that be a 2 zone trip? I know the there would be overnights at my cost, and we would have to take the next available train (i.e. no long layover) but would that be a doable trip on a 2 zone 30K redemption?


----------



## Ryan (Nov 16, 2011)

Nope, can't start and end at the same point. The trip has to be a valid routing that shows up of the website (sort of).


----------



## amtraknovi (Nov 16, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Nope, can't start and end at the same point. The trip has to be a valid routing that shows up of the website (sort of).



OK so if I cut out the CHI to KCY return and paid cash for that would the rest of it be a 2 zone?


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 16, 2011)

Still no, since you're still starting and ending at the same point within the trip--CHI.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 16, 2011)

Try the "traditional" Columbus Loophole which is Kansas City to Columbus WI. When I did it in 2010, it was a 3 Zone but I've heard this year depending on the AGR Agent it can be booked as 2 Zone. From Columbus to Chicago purchase a Coach ticket and more often than not, you'll be allowed to stay in your Sleeper. Your trip break would come in Chicago and if you chose to use Points to get back to Kansas City, book _*Lincoln Service*_ to STL connecting with _*Missouri River Runner*_ to Kansas City; since those are Regional, you can book for fewer Points than the Southwest Chief.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 16, 2011)

That aside, no, it won't work because the "long way" doesn't show up as a valid routing in Arrow.

You're not going to get the Empire Builder, CZ and Southwest Chief without spending a lot of points or a lot of dough.

The best way that I can come up with is:

1. KCY-CHI: Paid (if you try to go KCY to anywhere out west, it won't take you through CHI).

2. CHI-EMY: 2 Zone (going via PDX to get the EB and CS shows up as a valid routing)

3a. EMY-DEN: 1 zone

4. DEN or Reno - KCY (viz CZ through Chicago)

The reason for 3 is that if you try to go from EMY-KCY, it'll take you through LA to get to the SWC and come at KCY from the west. You have to get yourself far enough east on the CZ for a routing that takes you through Chicago. The benefit of breaking at Denver is that it's 2 1 zone trips. So, it boils down that you'll have to pay for a KCY-CHI leg, redeem a 2 zone out west, then redeem 2-1 zone awards to get back home via your preferred route.

I'm curious if someone can come up with a better way of doing it.

Edit: The CBS trip doesn't get you the CZ, it sends you west on the SWC. Still a nice trip, but not what the OP is looking for.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 17, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> if you chose to use Points to get back to Kansas City, book _*Lincoln Service*_ to STL connecting with _*Missouri River Runner*_ to Kansas City; since those are Regional, you can book for fewer Points than the Southwest Chief.


It's not a Regional (those are only on the NEC), but both the Lincoln Service and the River Runner are Special Routes. Thus, it would be 1,000 AGR points vs 5,500 for the SWC!






Just going from memory (I'm too lazy to look the numbers up right now



) #503 CHI-STL "connecting to" #513 STL-KCY (the afternoon MORR) is actually the same train - with a stop in STL for about an hour!





EDIT: Ryan's right, I didn't read the OP's itin closely enough. It would not include the CZ.


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 17, 2011)

I wonder if the OP would be willing to go clockwise, rather than counter-clockwise. If so, this route is possible:

Kansas City - Galesburg - Denver (one zone)

Denver - Emeryville - Portland - Columbus (2 zones)

Columbus - Chicago - St. Louis (Paid to Chicago, then Special route)

St. Louis - Kansas City (Special route)

You end up with a layover in Galesburg rather than Chicago, there's that alarmingly short connection time in Portland, and you have to overnight in St. Louis. On the other hand, this route gets you westbound on the California Zephyr, which usually means better views of the Rockies and Sierra Nevadas, and you get that great picnic dinner out of Portland. Oh, and you go down the Mississippi in the morning. Westbound on the Empire Builder, that section is usually passed after dark.


----------



## amtraknovi (Nov 17, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> I wonder if the OP would be willing to go clockwise, rather than counter-clockwise. If so, this route is possible:
> 
> Kansas City - Galesburg - Denver (one zone)
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the great information. When you say special route, that just means paid? so Columbus -Chicago St Louis Kansas would all be paid?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 17, 2011)

Columbus to CHI would be Paid (Coach, but the SCA usually(be sure and ask) lets you stay in your room  , you just have to pay for lunch in the Diner if running late, not many people book sleepers from Columbus to CHI :lol: )

The Special Routes (CHI-STL/STL-KCY) are 1,000 Points in Coach, 1,500 in Business Class(worth it for 2x1 Seating in the Cafe car, newspaper and non-alcoholic drink) when using AGR Points for an award! Book it Danno!! ^_^


----------



## amtraknovi (Nov 17, 2011)

amtraknovi said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the OP would be willing to go clockwise, rather than counter-clockwise. If so, this route is possible:
> ...


Also, on the Columbus to Chi ride (paid in coach) what is chance the SCA would let you stay that last 2 hours in your sleeper?

Also playing around came up with this

Omaha-CBS (connect to CS in SAC, the EB in PDX) came up as a valid cash trip, would that could as a 2 zone trip?

I live in KC so I Could get to Omaha from Kansas City either by driving rental car one way, greyhound OR could I take the SWC from KCY to Galesburg paid, then pay for Galesburg to Omaha then "Start" my 2 zone trip in the bedroom in Omaha?

Thanks


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 17, 2011)

True the _*Zephyr*_ cannot be squeezed into a Columbus Loophole trip, but that just gives the excuse to start building your Points back up and do a _*Zephyr*_ Loop the next time  As for the _*Lincoln/Runner*_ Special Route (yes, not Regional-it was sleepy late when I made my earlier post) I was able to get Biz Class all the way to Kansas City for 1,500 Points in 2010, but someone said effective this year, that changed to 3,000 Points since they now "bill" by segment.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 17, 2011)

Ispolkom said:


> I wonder if the OP would be willing to go clockwise, rather than counter-clockwise. If so, this route is possible:


That's a real good idea.


----------



## Ispolkom (Nov 17, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the OP would be willing to go clockwise, rather than counter-clockwise. If so, this route is possible:
> ...


Thanks. Since I live in St. Paul, DEN-MTZ-PDX-MSP is one of my favorite AGR trips. I even did it once as a one-zone award.


----------

